# Do I Need An Extended Warranty



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

First off, HELLO!

I wish I would have seen this forum before yesterday. Yesterday we bought a 2007 25RSS at the Pomona RV show from Mike Thompson's RV. We did a big search after we got home and found you guys. Had I seen the posts on the service there, I might not have bought one yesterday.

My first of probably many questions is do I need an extended warranty. This is our very first RV. In the past we've only tent camped. We've rented a few trailers but have had nothing but problems. Some from the fact that it's a rental trailer and some because we didn't know what we were doing. I've seen a bit of research on poor quality of RV's but I don't think I want to spend the $2500 on a 5-year warranty if I don't need it. I have until 21 Oct to decide.

How do these RV's last? I'm pretty handy but then again this is my first RV.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I personally don't buy extended warranties. The dealer tried to slip that in on the final cost without telling us.I have yet ever had needed an extended warranty. I think it's personal preference. Me...would put the 2500 in the bank and if you need it pull it out then.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This might help answer a little

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...pic=305&hl=

John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

First welcome to the Family Matt, hope you get a lot of use out of the forum and look forward to reading your posts.

For me I don't buy the extended warranty and consumer advocacy groups say they are not a good investment. For the price they want for them you could replace all your appliances and in most cases it is a part not a whole appliance that needs to be replaced. In some cases the exclude list is much bigger that the include list. Getting them to pay might be impossible.

If you do decide to buy one remember the price is negotiable and you don't have to buy from the dealer.


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Matt,
Congrats on the tt. I just bought my trailer about a week ago and opted not buy the extended warranty. I took the paperwork and really read the enitire 5 page, small font, lawyer talking pamphlet. I gotta tell you that there seemed to be alot of things that were excluded. But as Im sure everyone here will tell you, its really what you feel comfortable with.

Good luck and Happy Camping.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Like others have said it is a matter of personal preference. Some opt for an extended warranty because it provides them peace of mind. Usually, from a cost standpoint, you will lose money if you buy an extended warranty. If you are fiscally responsible, you can almost guarantee yourself to come out money ahead if you take the money that you would have spent on an extended warranty and invest it.

Finally, and as someone else mentioned, extended warranties are negotiable. $2500 for a five year warranty seems awfully high IMO. When I bought my '07 27RSDS a seven year extended warranty was first offered at $1700 and then negotiated down to $1300.

Good luck.


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Matt, I too want to welcome you. I was at the show yesterday also, had a blast and although not yesterday I too bought my 23krs from Mike Thompson RV. To answer your question though, I believe there are different warranty plans you can purchase, I bought the extended warranty that covers everything from the trailer to appliances to exploding tires, etc. I knew nothing about rving so I felt better purchasing the plan. I do want to leave you with this thought. Recently on the forum there was a question as to how many people were suffering delamination on their rigs, many were experincing this. Some of the people that experienced the delam did not have any warranty left. I believe one person dished out over 2k to get the delam repair. The bottom line though are you willing to loose the money you are paying for the warranty or do you take the chance and pay for any repairs that may occur. It is up to you, also remember we all have spare tires many of us may not ever use it, but it is still there in case something does happen. Good Luck!


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! I have a 7 year extended warranty from redex and if i don't use it I get my money back. I am new to rving also. I also have bad luck so i opted for the peace of mind that if something goes wrong I won't have to worry about where I'm going to come up with the cash to fix it. The warranty is transferrable if I was to sell so that also is a plus. Like everybody says its a personal preference but I think it added something like 10 bucks a month to the payments so i'm happy with the peace of mind. I hope this helps your decision and happy outbacking! By the way check on the cost of a new fridge or a/c unit and i think you'll be about even on the warranty because if something is going to go those are the 2 most common.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would say NO. I am the type that fixes everything I can by myself and the warranties that you find are not all that user friendly. Put the money in the bank, it would take a LOT of covered problems to get back that kind of investment. These warranties are big cash cows for the dealerships.

As for the get your money back at the end thing, well if you never give it to them you will not have to argue about getting it back or think about the free loan that you gave them for 7 years!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MattS said:


> First off, HELLO!
> 
> I wish I would have seen this forum before yesterday. Yesterday we bought a 2007 25RSS at the Pomona RV show from Mike Thompson's RV. We did a big search after we got home and found you guys. Had I seen the posts on the service there, I might not have bought one yesterday.
> 
> ...


First off, I don't know what that dealership is trying to pull!!







My warranty on my 2007 Sydney OB 31RQS for TEN years was only $1,871, on 8/10/06, covering all appliances, slides, leveling jacks, seals/gaskets, audio/video, service call reimbursement(travel trailer only), travel expenses, food spoilage, towing and road service. I was told I could wait a year to get mine, but the rate would be higher. I opted to get mine to start with. Mine's through Prixm Administrative Solutions (800/726-5045). 
I opted to get the extended warranty, as I am not able to do any service work, myself, and the appliances/slide repair, etc., can run into big bucks, if you plan to keep the unit.
It's a personal choice, like others said. I have had extended warranties on some of my vehicles, in the past, and they, generally paid for themselves. 
On the flip side, if they're gonna charge $2500 for a 5-year warranty, I'm like the others........put it in savings (a CD, NOW, while interest rates are high) to collect interest, and draw from it, if you need it. It's covered by a one-year warranty, to start with!
Darlene


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I bought the warrenty from M. Thompson and have not used it to date, haven't needed it. The only time I did was on the front delame problem and it wasn't covered. The only thing I have had go wrong were minor and I was able to fix. If I had to do it again I would not because you can replace most all the components for the cost of the insurance. Its up to you and how you feel about repairing things. Kirk


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Matt!
Congrats on the new tt. We too had the warranty question when purchasing our new Outback last month. We have opted to go with the extended...for the "piece of mind". We will be purchasing it sometime in the spring. We have up to a year to decide. They also locked in the price they offered it to us in case in goes up within the year. We thought we'd let the first year go buy and then add the extended. Our 7 year (that does include appliances...) was about $1,400.00. The price you quote does seem HIGH. Good luck with your decision. Start counting down the months until good camping weather!!!! Enjoy!

Kim&Allen


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We chose not to get one. Like others have said... figure up the cost of a new frig, ac unit, etc. compared to the warranty costs and you come out ahead without one.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Look at what it covers. If it happens to cover de-lamination then I would get it but the price is a little high.

These Outbacks are too new to know if they will last 7 years without a major hiccup like de-lamination on the front which would cost you $2500 or so I hear to fix. Check the thread on de-lamination, the numbers are horrible!

Another consideration like Camper Andy said. If you are a Mr Fix it then several appliances would have to fail to make it worth while. If you are a Mr Fix it then you could buy them from Camping world and do it your self.

The last and final consideration is this: I for one happen to believe that the appliances will last longer then the trailer it self.

My opinion.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

I passed on the extended warrentee. I figured I could bank the $2000.00 and handle most repairs myself much cheaper. But I am in the building maintenance business and that kind of stuff comes easy for me.
Go with your own comfort level.
Bill


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Bill welcome and congrats on the TT. I dont buy most extended plans for $2000.00 I can fix most anything. 
but you need to make your choice on what you are able to fix.

Angelo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We purchased from Mike Thompson's in Fountain Valley and got a 7 year extended warranty for $1500.00. We wanted peace of mind ourselves, you just never know what's gonna happen on the road.

Dawn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Bill welcome and congrats on the TT
I passed on the extended warrentee too, but I became a member of Good Sams
It may help

http://goodsams.com

Good Luck
willie


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We ended up passing on the warranty. Yesterday when we went to pick it up they offered it to us for $1k less, but we decided no- we could add a warranty of some sort later- and also out of principle that they wanted to pocket $1k for that







Besides, DH is very handy- if we have a manual and can get parts, no worries. Well, yeah and with this forum!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I purchased a 5 year EW from Mike Thompson (Fountain Valley, CA) for $500. With a straight face, they were initiallly asking $1,500 for the EW until I talked them all the way down the reasonable amount I closed on.

As we all know, EW's are huge profit makers for dealers. That means the asking price they start with is easily talked down to a reasonable number given the buyer has the ability to bargain without breaking.

I figure at some point during the first 5 years I'll need something replaced that will cost $500+ and if not, I will/have (transferrable) peace of mind that my OB TT is covered bumper to bumper for only a $100 deductible.


----------

